# Hausautomation mit Wago 750-881 Fragen



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo Automatisierer und Spezialisten,

ich plane gerade meine Elektroinstallation.
Ich habe mich für eine Wago SPS entschieden.

Im groben soll damit umgesetzt werden:

-Licht und Steckdosen schalten, Licht in Kombination (Panels, Spots und Stripes mit Eldoled am Dali Bus) mit Präsenszmeldern, auch Szenenschaltung RGB  WW.
-Rolläden elektrisch mit Beschattung.
-Wetterstation 
- Einzelraumregelung mit PT100 oder 1000 und 0-10 V Stellantrieben für die Fusbodenheizung 
-Fensterkontakte mit Verschlusskontrolle (Nice to have mit Kipp und Geöffnet funktion)
-Heizung,Strom,Wasser Verbrauchsmonitoring 
-Rauchmelder 
-Evtl Soundsystem (Preis ist hier ziemlich hoch, werde aber in vielen Räumen Deckendosen für Lautsprecher vorsehen.
-Gartentechnik automatisieren
-Visualisierung mit IP Symcon 

Nun habe ich noch ein paar offene Fragen, weil mir die Praxis mit der eingesetzten Hardware fehlt, bzw. ob das alles so funktioniert.
Beruflich bin ich Betriebselektrikermeister, begeisteter Automatisierer. Bin eher bei S7 zuhause, bin aber der Meinung das Wago dafür besser geeinget ist, werde auch einen kleinen Grundlagenkurs machen.


*Fragen.*

*Einzelraumregelung *mit 0-10V Stellmotoren. Ich werde PT Fühler in jedem Raum einsetzen, da mir 1 Wire für diese Aufgaben nicht gut genug erscheint.
Wie ist es da mit der Abweichung (Leitungskompenstion) Verwendet ihr die Fühler mit 2, 3 oder Vierleiteranschluss? Ziel ist eine stetige Regelung um die schwäche der 2 Punkt Regelung wett zu machen.



*Fensterkontakte*
Am liebsten wäre mir das es Kipp und Offen Stellung erkennt, wenn zu teuer oder zu viele Kabel dann reicht auch Offen mit Verschlusskontrolle.
Jetzt habe ich diese Kontakte ins Auge gefasst, möchte sie im Beschlag haben. 
Jetzt habe ich in anderen Foren gelesen, das man die Kontakte dezentral abfragen sollte da es auf langen Leitungswegen zu hohe Kapazitäten gibt, welche die Kontakte zerstören könnten.
Meine Vorstellung wäre: Cat 6 Kabel zu einem Fenster und wenn die Drähte noch reichen zu einen zweiten oder dritten Fenster, also jeweils ein kleiner Ring. Anschließend jedes Fenster auf einen DI zentral in den Verteiler.
Sollte es zuviel Kabelaufwand werden, bilde ich kleine Fenstergruppen und schleife es durch, dann kann man halt nicht jedes Fenster abfragen.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit der Zentralen Abfrage??


*Wetterstation*

Welche Wetterstation könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?


*Taster*

Ich möchte SPS Taster verwenden, welche Kabel zieht ihr zu den Testern? Telefondraht oder Cat7? Wie sieht es da mit der Störempfindlichkeit und Langlebigkeit aus?

Würde mich auf einen Erfahrungsaustausch freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Morymmus (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

zu Deinen Fragen:
- Einzelraumregelung:
Die Frage ist ja, wie genau die Raumtemperatur sein muss - meine eigene Anlage zuhause läuft auf ±0,5°C Toleranzband um die Solltemperatur, das reicht mir zum Wohlfühlen dicke aus.
Geregelt wird bei mir mit 2-Punkt-Reglern. Ich hatte den Effekt mal bei einem anderen Thread beschrieben, wenn ich auf stetige Regelung umstelle fangen einige Heizkreise an zu "singen"...
Wenn du entsprechende 4-Leiter-Messkarten von WAGO hast, kannst Du das natürlich realisieren - die Frage bleibt, was der Spass am Ende kostet...

- Fensterkontakte
Es gibt i. d. R. Fensterkontakte auch direkt eingebaut vom Hersteller - das könntest Du zumindest mal anfragen.
Ich kenne Deine Leitungslängen ja nicht, aber wenn Du wirklich Cat6 legen möchtest (ich vermute mal etwas ungeschirmtes täte es auch, oder mit welcher Frequenz möchtest Du die Fenster öffnen und schließen?  ) betrachte bitte auch den Spannungsfall über die Leitung - bei der Beschaltung einer DI wird das Signal irgendwann nicht mehr als logisch-1 erkannt.

- Taster
Was meinst du mit "SPS-Taster"?
Bei dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Leitungen sehe ich das Problem, das nicht alle Taster so kleine Querschnitte sicher klemmen können - z.B. Busch-Jäger Installationsschalter mit Federzug-Klemmung dürften damit Schwierigkeiten haben und auch die Klemmung von z.B. EATON Industrietastern ist dafür nicht ideal.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo Christian,

Einzelraumregelung:
Ja der Preis ist da das Hauptproblem. Hast du PT 100 in Zweileiterschaltung oder Wandthermostate?
Was meinst du mit singen? Das ständige hin und her fahren der Stellmotoren?

Fensterkontakte:
Ja normales Telefonkabel würde es auch tun
Die Leutungslänge einfach schätze ich mal auf maximal 25 Meter. Bei der geringen Belastung (Strom) sollte da doch nichts fehlen, muss ich mir jetzt mal ausrechnen. 

SPS Taster:

Sowas z.B.http://www.elektro-wandelt.de/Gira-...a/03.2003100&gclid=COrn_tDTnc0CFYidGwodg8sF0w

Angefahren werden die mit 1 x24V Plus als com und dann kann ich bei einem cat 7 noch sechs DI schalten oder über Rückmeldungen arbeiten wenn die Taster Statsu LED,s haben.

Hat jemand hier schon mal SPS Taster mit einer Wago SPS realisiert? Ich sehe halt da Vorteile, gegenüber NYM 5x1,5 oder 7x1,5.

Hast du deine Taster mit NYM angefahren?

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## Morymmus (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

mit "singen" meine ich, das die Stellantriebe die die Heizkreise auf- und zufahren die Heizkreise zum schwingen bzw. pfeifen bringen.
Ich muss mich an der Stelle als KNX-Nutzer outen - das ist aber hauptsächlich der Tatsache geschuldet, das ich die Hardware über den Arbeitgeber günstig bekommen konnte.
Bei mir sind die Temperaturfühler in den Schaltern integriert, ebenso wie die eigentlichen Regler.

Meine Schalter haben 2x2x0,6 JY(St)Y - das grüne KNX-Kabel halt.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2016)

Ah ok, KNX. Ja das wenn nicht alles so teuer wäre. Da ich Bastler bin möchte ich es mit Wago machen.

Hab mal eine Beispielrechnung gemacht für einen REED kontakt für Fenster TYP:UMS 124 3polig Hersteller Aerocontrol.
Gehe jeztzt von einem Leitungsquerschnitt 0,6 mm2 aus, Länge einfach 25m und die max Belastbarkeit des REDD Kontaktes von 0,2A Aus 

In Formel = (2x25mx0,2A)/(56x0,6) = 0,298V. Sollte also nicht das Problem sein. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch rechne.

Bei KNX könnte man die Fensterkontakte ja schön dezentral an den BUS bringen.


----------



## Morymmus (10 Juni 2016)

Die Rechnung sieht schon gut aus so - war nur so ein Gedanke, weil das je nach Länge der Leitung eine Rolle spielen könnte...

Bei mir wäre es auch Wago geworden, wenn ich nicht so einen guten Preis bekommen hätte (und die Einarbeitung in meinem Fall entfiel)

Ja, KNX hat dezentrale Buskoppler für solche Kontakte - möglich wäre das mit WAGO auch, ist halt alles eine Frage des Aufwandes


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2016)

Kann ich an die Wago 750-881 eine KNX Karte als Schnittstelle anbauen und damit KNX Teilnehmer ansprechen weisst du das das?
Das Grundprinzig von EIB KNX ist super aber teuer, Wago bzw. SPS ist super flexibel, einziger Nachteil, ohne Ende Kabel. 
Das schwierigste ist glaube ich die Planung mit den Kabelmassen umzugehen und keine EMV Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## shrimps (10 Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich habe an diversen Stellen PT1000 verbaut, lt. empfehlung meines Profis reichen diese von der genauigkeit aus (2-Leiter) und wegen der 1000er ist die Leitungslänge nicht so entscheidend...
Ich hatte mir in der Bucht ein 10er Pack für 60,- geholt und habe die mal mit Eiswasser nachgemessen, OK...

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## Robin (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo goifalracer,

Frage  Einzelraumregelung:

 Kannst bei Wago eine 0-10v Klemme 750-597 8-Kanal-Analogausgang; DC 0 … 10 V/±10 Vpreisleistung unschlagbar.
Sowie Pt1000 sensoren gibts von Wago auch die 750-451 8-Kanal-Analogeingang; Widerstandsmessung; Einstellbar reichen völlig aus und idel für gebaudeautomation da sehr anpassungsfähig und mit PT1000 du keine problemme hast mit der Leitungslänge.

Frage Wetterstation:

Habe selber die eltako ms-multisensor mit der Wago 750-653/003-000 jahre lang im einsatz funktioniert wunderbar hat alle Daten zur verfügung Sonne WInd Regen wie jede wetterstation ausser GPRS aber dafür um einege hundert Euro billiger.

Frage Taster
Also ein j-Yst 4x2x0,8 zu jedem Taster würde völlig ausreichen und ist am kostengünstigsten.

Frage Fensterkontakte

Da wirs schwieriger kommt darauf an was du erreichen willst und was für kontakte du nimmst je nachdem muss die entsprechnde input Karte nehmen den nicht jede wird 
für zb Reed Kontakte empfohlen musst dich vorher informieren

PS: Klar kann Wago mit KNX kommuniziren schau dir mal den 750-889 an gibts relativ günstig im starterkit.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Passion4Automation (11 Juni 2016)

Hallo shrimps, hallo Robin,

danke für die Antworten.

@Robin.

*Einzeleraumregelung:*
Ok mit zweitleiter wirds wesentlich billiger. Hast du bei dir Stellmotore 0-10V oder so Thermoelektrische im Einsatz?
Hast du deine Automatisierung visualisiert, wenn ja, hast du dann überhaupt noch Thermostate in jeden Raum installiert?
Ich möchte nicht in jedem Raum einen Regler (Gut Regler ist es ja nicht mehr) Also ein Gerät wo ich die Führungsgröße vorgebe.
Ausser es gäbe was, das mit IPS zusammenarbeitet, also wenn ich im Raum 22 Grad eingebe dann soll de IPS Bildschirm das auch mitkriegen und umgekehrt.
Gibts sowas in der Richtung?

*Taster:*
Hast du SPS Taster im Einsatz, wenn ja kannst du mir welche empfehlen?

*Fensterkontakte:*
Ja da muss ich dann wennns ernst wird kucken, hab auf jeden Fall keine Lust wegen des Reedkontaktes Dezentrale Binäreingänge zu verbauen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mobi (11 Juni 2016)

Die 6-fach Taster von Gira hab ich auch schonmal mehrmals verbaut. Nur habe ich, anstatt der Platine mit den Klemmen drauf, selber eine Platine entworfen, die ich einfach per Modbus-RTU ansteuere und so auch von 6-fach Taster zu 6-fach Taster durchschleifen kann. Also ich habe nur 4 Adern (24V, 0V, A, B) die zum  Taster gehen bzw. weg zum Nächsten. Das macht das ganze einfacher in der Verdrahtung und man spart natürlich an IOs.

Achja. Hier sind die Taster übrigens günstiger.
https://www.elektroheld.de/sonstige...mBkgqzTCNs6ChGLHFWjpHAzb9prlz3tm9bxoC-Hrw_wcB


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 Juni 2016)

Hallo Mobi,

ja das wäre auch noch eine Lösung.

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2016)

@Mobi
danke für den Link. Der Preis ist echt ok.
Ich hab die Taster auch verbaut und mit 8x2 Telefonkabel verkabelt.
EAs gibt es in der Bucht gebraucht sehr günstig und die Verkablung ist nicht so dramatisch.
Nett bei den Tastern ist auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## -J-E- (13 Juni 2016)

Als Wetterstation kann ich dir die Thies Compact WSC 11 sehr empfehlen. bei uns seit Jahren in mehreren Anlagen im Einsatz. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, die Sensordaten sind sehr genau.


----------



## Mobi (13 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Mobi
> EAs gibt es in der Bucht gebraucht sehr günstig und die Verkablung ist nicht so dramatisch.


Bei einem aktuellen Projekt sind es ca. 20 Taster (bis jetzt). Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.
Ich nutze keine Wago und gebrauchte Sachen verbaue ich ungern bei Kunden.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2016)

Mobi schrieb:


> Bei einem aktuellen Projekt sind es ca. 20 Taster (bis jetzt). Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.
> Ich nutze keine Wago und gebrauchte Sachen verbaue ich ungern bei Kunden.



Verbaust du beim Kunden deine Modbus-Tasteranschaltung?


----------



## dast (13 Juni 2016)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Als Wetterstation kann ich dir die Thies Compact WSC 11 sehr empfehlen. bei uns seit Jahren in mehreren Anlagen im Einsatz. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, die Sensordaten sind sehr genau.


Was ist denn der Preis von dem Teil und wo hast du es bezogen?


----------



## Mobi (13 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Verbaust du beim Kunden deine Modbus-Tasteranschaltung?


Genau. Die Anschaltung ist in Kooperation entstanden. Nun sehen wir, wie gut es funktioniert und uns die Arbeit erleichtert hat.
Nun suche ich nur noch einen Partner um das Ganze auch zu vertreiben.


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 Juni 2016)

Hi mobi, 
Haben die taster auch binäreíngänge?
Das wäre  super für  fensterkontakte um die leitungslänge und den kabelaufwand zu minimieren. 

Gruß


----------



## Mobi (13 Juni 2016)

Ein- und Ausgangsmodule für 24V und 230V sind gerade in Entwicklung. Diese sind so groß, dass sie in eine UP-Dose passen.


----------



## -J-E- (15 Juni 2016)

Wir beziehen die Wetterstation direkt bei Thies.
Preis liegt so bei um die 550 € - 650 €.


----------



## IndustryChick (15 November 2016)

Diese WSC 11 von Thies würde mich auch interessieren wenn die für so um die 550€ noch zu bekommen wäre. Wie bekommt man die von Thies direkt? Und wären die genannten Preise inkl. Steuer?

Bisher gefiel mir die Elsner P03/3-RS485-GPS und die Elsner P04/3-RS485-GPS ganz gut, wobei ich bisher die Unterschiede der beiden (bis auf die Bauart) noch nicht ausmachen konnte.

Aber die Thies WSC 11 liefert natürlich eine Menge mehr an Daten, sieht extrem Robust aus und die Genauigkeit ist laut Datenblatt auch ziemlich gut 

Die würde mir schon sehr gefallen, wenn sie noch irgendwo "erschwinglich" zu erwerben ist


----------



## qaudtc (28 Dezember 2016)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,

Den Unterschied zwischen der P03 und P04 versuche ich auch herauszufinden. Bin auch geneigt, diese an meiner Wago einzusetzen.

Außer dem Gehäuse bietet sich bisher nur ein Punkt: Beim Hersteller Elsner ist die P03 unter Modbus und die P04 unter RS485 Sensoren aufgelistet.
Davon abgesehen, dass RS485 auch bei Modbus verwendet wird, ist der echte Unterschied damit aber nicht wirklich klar. Eventuell ein etwas anderes Protokoll? Adressierung...? 

BTW: funktioniert die P04 auch mit der Wago-lib?

Ich wäre für die einfache und kostengünstige Version. Die Wago-Variante ist mir zu teuer. Ich betreibe sie an einem PFC200 (8202).
Damit sollte es auch bei einem Senderhythmus von 1s keine Probleme geben, denn die Hardware halte ich für schnell genug. Und die rund 200 Euro Mehrausgaben für die 3-Sekunden Software  ist doch ganz schön overdressed.

Eine GPS-Koordinate brauche ich nicht (wofür auch) und die Zeit bekommt man doch sicher auch über einen NTP-Server auf die Wago.

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## holgermaik (28 Dezember 2016)

> Außer dem Gehäuse bietet sich bisher nur ein Punkt: Beim Hersteller  Elsner ist die P03 unter Modbus und die P04 unter RS485 Sensoren  aufgelistet.
> Davon abgesehen, dass RS485 auch bei Modbus verwendet wird, ist der  echte Unterschied damit aber nicht wirklich klar. Eventuell ein etwas  anderes Protokoll? Adressierung...?



Auf der Seite von Elsner steht doch alles.

Die P03 gibt es in der RS485 und in der Modbus Version, die P04 gibt es nur in der RS485 Version.

Die RS485 Versionen benutzen ein ASCII Protokoll, welches du selber programmieren musst. Die Modbus Versionen unterstützen das Modbus Protokoll.



> Ich wäre für die einfache und kostengünstige Version. Die Wago-Variante ist mir zu teuer.


Kommt darauf an wieviel Stunden du brauchst um das Protokoll zu programmieren.

Holger


----------



## qaudtc (29 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Holger,


> Auf der Seite von Elsner steht doch alles.
> 
> Die P03 gibt es in der RS485 und in der Modbus Version, die P04 gibt es nur in der RS485 Version.



Ich habe mich da wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Diesen Unterschied hatte ich im Post ja gemeint.
Leider weiß ich durch mein (noch) sehr begrenztes Wissen bzgl. Wago-lib nicht, ob die Anbindung des Sensors auf Modbus beschränkt ist.

Deine Aussage würde implizieren, dass dem so ist. Bitte um Korrektur, wenn nicht.



> _Ich wäre für die einfache und kostengünstige Version. Die Wago-Variante ist mir zu teuer.
> _


Mit kostengünstig hatte ich lediglich die Versionen mit und ohne GPS (+Uhr) gemeint (a la Eltako MS). Eine Aussage über Modbus oder ohne wollte ich damit nicht treffen.

Danke für die Hinweise
Grüße Fabian


----------



## holgermaik (29 Dezember 2016)

> Wago-lib


ist ein sehr weiter Begriff. Welche Lib möchtest du denn einsetzen?

Wago bietet z.B. eine Lib "ElsnerModbusWeatherStation_01.lib" an. Diese ist wie der Name schon sagt für das Modbusprotokoll.

Holger


----------



## IndustryChick (13 Januar 2017)

Ich habe mal im Detail die Unterschiede der Genauigkeit der Sensordaten verglichen. Da sieht die P04 um einiges besser aus! Leider ist die Messgenauigkeit bei den Elsner Stationen aber ohnehin nicht besonders hoch.


Für die meißten wird die Genauigkeit aber wohl ausreichend sein ;-)


----------

